# 1973 GTO fix up



## airdale171 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just got a 1973 GTO and all it really needs is the interior redone and a paint job, the engine is strong. I can't find anything online on how to redo the interior my self, i.e. the headlining and floor's "carpet", i'll take the seats to get done but I would like to save as much as possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try these guys for most of the interior;

http://www.opgi.com/tc/gto/57/interior-soft-trim.html

http://www.opgi.com/tc/gto/58/interior-trim.html

I believe they are also in Southern California,


----------



## airdale171 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, here's another question DOES ANYONE know how to take the center consul off where the shifter on the floor is at? I don't know how to get the shifter undone and need to take the consul off.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum...take the button off and there's a split ring around the shaft on the inside, once you get that off and the console screws undone it will lift off with the shift handle removed.


----------



## airdale171 (Feb 26, 2013)

But how do I get the button off is the question, I've tried and I don't want to break it but it seem's like I might lol.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very carefully and gently, pry up on the push-button using a small flat bladed screwdriver. You'll find there's a slot at the "front" or the "rear" of the button just down from the top edge that you can use. Once the button is off, you'll see a snap ring that holds the remainder of the shift knob on.

However, removing the button won't allow you to remove the console because the shifter is also bolted to the console underneath and to the floor. There's a screw at the front of the console that goes down into the floor, two more screws underneath the console compartment (remove the insert) at the rear, then two bolts that secure the back of the shifter to the floor. Once you remove all that, you can lift the console up a little and tilt it to the side. You still have to disconnect the shifter cable. Either you can disconnect it from the transmission and pull the whole cable out with the shifter still attached to the console, or you can disconnect the shifter cable from the shifter. To disconnect if from the shifter you have to remove the trim plate from around the top of the shifter (you have to remove the knob to do this), go in from the top and disconnect the cable, then tilt the console over to the side and remove the clip that holds the shifter cable body to the shifter.

Bear


----------



## airdale171 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ya I was able to get the knob off the shifter but I left the shifter attached to the floor, I am going to take it to a guy in the next few day's who will fix the tension rod in the front and tell me what's up with the noise I'm hearing in the shifter, hopefully its just a adjustment and not a big money deal lol


----------

